
Ask HN: Best consumer EEG hardware and software? - hanniabu
What&#x27;s the best consumer level EEG hardware and software available that you&#x27;re aware of? Looking for something that&#x27;s preprocessed and provides a clean, least noisy signal. Don&#x27;t have a hard budget in mind but was hoping to spend less than $1500
======
mjoxley
biased self promo - foc.us/eeg

~~~
DrScump
"Your search returns no results" using foc.us/eeg

Are you just spamming for a search engine?

~~~
mjoxley
no, www.foc.us/eeg

